# Signature URL's



## gaz (4 Aug 2010)

I want to have four URL's in my signature.






How come we are only limited to two now?


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2010)

The two links limit has been in place for quite a while - even before we moved to the new software - however it wasn't retro-active. If you haven't edited your signature for a while, then you wouldn't have noticed.

The limit is there to stop people generating signatures that overshadow the content and to limit CC's exposure to members who sign-up just to link-seed.

If you've got more than two links, just edit your signature now and again to rotate them.

Alternatively, put the links on a web page and link to that page from your siganture.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2010)

hmmm... i'll work around it somehow. muahahahahaha


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2010)

HAHA! i beat your system Shaun!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2010)

Worth a ban in my book..






gaz said:


> HAHA! i beat your system Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2010)

gaz said:


> HAHA! i beat your system Shaun!



muahahahahaha back atcha ...


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> muahahahahaha back atcha ...


----------

